# GSP-Condit in, Diaz Out



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

They made the announcement in the special presser. 

Discussions.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well deserved.

If Brock Lesnar can drag his ass out of hibernation, Nick Diaz can drag himself away from his bong.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Even though I'm pissed that the fight isn't happening, good for Condit. I like the guy, but as a BJ fan, I couldn't root for him to get a title shot. :thumb02:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Just switched the press conference on and caught this, great timing :thumb02:

Man, what is up with Diaz?


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

This is so lame if thats true, Diaz is wrong for not showing up to the press event. But the UFC screwing there fans because of that is even more wrong. I like Condit and I think he is a good fighter but Condit vs. Penn was a much better fight for the fans aswell as GSP vs. Diaz. SUPER LAME!!!!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Will Greg Jackson be in Condit's corner? Should be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

maybe this will teach the other degenerates who were applauding Diaz for being a no-show in toronto, and calling him a "THUG"

There are always consequences in life, DIaz just learned a big one.

CHUMP!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn vs. Diaz anyone?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well since they're switching things up, how about Diaz vs BJ? Dream match-up for me 

And Diaz probably knew this would happen, he was no doubt told he would be on a short leash once UFC brought him back.
So, good work Dana 

EDIT: Damn - MC beat me to the possible match


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope Diaz gets fired over this.. I try to like him, but naaa.. As Tony Montana said, ''The the fuckin diaz brothers'' LOL...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> Penn vs. Diaz anyone?


I'd like to see that more than the original one tbh.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Argggghhhhh Ceasar Gracie calling Dana right now at the press conference.. Saying he's embarrassed and can't find Diaz.

Oh the drama! GSP making jokes about Diaz running out any moment and saying surprise! LOL

The UFC have already got a GSP vs Condit video on Facebook, shit that was quick.


----------



## Kasporelli (Apr 21, 2009)

Put BJ on the Fox card please!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont understand why the UFC didnt make the call to condit and put him in the pipeline, but wait to hear from Diaz before making any judgement. I hope that Diaz has a perfectly legitimate reason for not attending and i hope Dana feels like a c*nt if he does


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone explain to me wtf happened. I've been away from my computer all day and haven't been following the mma world.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mo25 said:


> Can someone explain to me wtf happened. I've been away from my computer all day and haven't been following the mma world.


Diaz isn't up to his duties to promote the fight etc. He didn't even show up to the presser that's going on so they ditched him and gave Condit the shot.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

WW Grand Prix now anybody

GSP
Condit

Fitch
Penn

Shields
Ellenberger

Macdonald
Ebersole

Alternates

Koscheck vs Hughes
Johnson vs Brenneman
Kampmann vs Story
Sanchez vs Diaz/Hardy


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dana said at the presser "If you knew what I have planned for BJ you would say "oh my god"


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think GSP was scared of Diaz and kidnapped him, and now has him locked in a fridge in a junkyard until after fight day, ala south park


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

God damn it! I was looking forward to Diaz being owned so that people would stop overrating him  this sux, however the whole thing is pretty funny. I just hope they don't put Penn Fitch 2 or I'm gonna be so pissed off at this.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

This reminds me of when Diaz didn't show for a fight in Los Angeles about 2 years ago...didn't even bother to tell anyone.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

As much as I am dissappointed that this fight won't be happening, I have to applaud Dana White. Diaz is a punk who thinks he can get away with doing whatever he wants. He no shows the press conference without even calling anyone to inform them he'd not be there. In any other job, something like that would be grounds for dismissal, or at the very least severe punishment. Diaz deserved what he got. Maybe this will teach him to improve his attitude.


----------



## Ultrashock (Nov 19, 2006)

Meh, who cares?

It's all of the same bullshit that's been going on fight after fight. You get an over-hyped fighter going in against some of the p4p best (GSP, Silva, etc) and people say the same old shit, "He's the one to beat (insert name)!". Then, the over-rated fighter is shown to be just that via schooling.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana White made the decision to take Nick Diaz out of the fight and replace him with Carlos Condit, due to Diaz being a scared little bitch...

taken from Wiki...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll reserve judgement until facts come out.

I want Penn vs. Diaz, though.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

a much much tougher fight for GSP if you ask me. Condit is a beast!
Wonder how this whole Jackson camp thing will play out though.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Dana said he spent $15,000 in the flights alone the past few days for Nick which he didn't show up for. That plus the promotion, advertising, name-branding, conferences added up to be a big financial blow to the UFC.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

M.C said:


> Penn vs. Diaz anyone?


Yes please :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> a much much tougher fight for GSP if you ask me. Condit is a beast!
> Wonder how this whole Jackson camp thing will play out though.


I think Jackson will be cornering GSP since they have been together a lot more than his been with Condit. GSP did say they haven't trained together and that Condit has faced his team-mate, MacDonald before.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a bit miffed, but at the same time, thrilled. It's no secret that I've wanted Condit vs. GSP to happen for ages now. Good fight, and in absolutely no way a 'step down'.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder if Nick has been diagnosed with any kind of mental issues.

Seriously, he's behaving like a guy who has had a break from reality, and the possibility exists that it wasn't caused by something he inhaled/injested.

.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I think Jackson will be cornering GSP since they have been together a lot more than his been with Condit. GSP did say they haven't trained together and that Condit has faced his team-mate, MacDonald before.


My guess is that he corners neither fighter, but I would think that if he did corner one, it would be Condit. Firas Zahabi is GSP's main trainer nowadays.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

H33LHooK said:


> I wonder if Nick has been diagnosed with any kind of mental issues.
> 
> Seriously, he's behaving like a guy who has had a break from reality, and the possibility exists that it wasn't caused by something he inhaled/injested.
> 
> .


Drugs, simple answer really


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I wonder if Nick has been diagnosed with any kind of mental issues.
> 
> Seriously, he's behaving like a guy who has had a break from reality, and the possibility exists that it wasn't caused by something he inhaled/injested.
> 
> .


Yes Nick has a mental disease it's call Douchebaggery Splendidferous.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the shit? Woke up at 5a.m and what I got was this piece of terrible news. I was so pumped for Condit-Penn and GSP-Diaz and then this happens. 

You can say GSP-Condit would be similiar to GSP-Diaz, but dang you won't be getting all the antics of Nick fuckin' Diaz. I really can't see myself getting excited over GSP-Condit when I know GSP-Diaz was the bout that was supposed to happen. That said, Condit-Penn is such an intriguing match-up. I truly believe that Penn stands a good chance of defeating Condit. 

Oh well. 2 exciting match-ups gone.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Unexpected... I thought Diaz would rough GSP up and win or lose make it a real war, Condit is equally as exciting though so bring it on.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

No-where near as good of a matchup in my opinion. Macdonald took condit town with relative ease and GSP can do that all day long, and as good as condit is on the ground I'd say Diaz is better. Gutted


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I really hate this fight for one reason only:

I didn't wish Condit looses now 

He will loose to GSP no way. Bad timing for Condit, but he really proves once again, that he is ready for anyone at anytime, just pickup the phone and call him.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Diaz is the ******* man though, this match should be happening and anyone who is happy with this change is a fuckin' idiot at best.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Unexpected... I thought Diaz would rough GSP up and win or lose make it a real war, Condit is equally as exciting though so bring it on.


Condit wouldn't bring the same type of intensity or "war like" attitude that Diaz would have. I agree with the poster above, we are losing TWO good matchups.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Diaz has no one but himself to blame. Doing this once is one thing, but twice? In a row? Without even offering an excuse? Unacceptable.

Thing is, he's hurting himself most of all, because he was in line for a nice payday here and, win or lose, more in the near future. There can't be any complaining now about being underpaid and underappreciated.

As far as this new matchup goes, I have to go with St. Pierre. I really like Condit and I think he deserves the shot, but GSP is a bad matchup for him and he's going to beat him up — on the feet, in the clinch and in the guard.

I think of how Kampmann was able to hang out in Condit's guard and attack from there. GSP's ground and pound is way ahead of Kampmann's.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Much better fight. GSP probably still takes it easily but condit will make it entertaining.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> No-where near as good of a matchup in my opinion. Macdonald took condit town with relative ease and GSP can do that all day long, and as good as condit is on the ground I'd say Diaz is better. Gutted


I'd also say Diaz has a more effective stand up game. Sure Condit is a little more versatile with his strikes. But lets not act like KOing Hardy and Stun Gun is some amazing thing. Stun Gun has little stand up and was overrated after beating a bunch of average fighters. And Hardy has lost like 4 in a row. Diaz just TKO'd Paul Daley...a guy the UFC promoted as the most dangerous striker in the WW division. 

Don't get me wrong. Condit is very skilled, and fun to watch. But to me he is basically Diaz Light. Diaz to me has better Jitz, better hands, and his chin is 2nd to none. I was real excited to see 2 great WW matchups. Now we get a lesser main event, and BJ is most likely off the card.

Sucks when 136 and 137 were primed to be 2 of the better cards ever back to back. 137 goes to decent card status now at least in my eyes.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

It's a deserving punishment to Mr. "Pay me." 

Actually, feed Diaz to Fitch. F' em.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

vandalian said:


> As far as this new matchup goes, I have to go with St. Pierre. I really like Condit and I think he deserves the shot, but GSP is a bad matchup for him and he's going to beat him up — on the feet, in the clinch and in the guard.


+1

I really hate to see Condit going back to the drawing board to build his way up again


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

joey.jupiter said:


> Diaz is the ******* man though, this match should be happening and anyone who is happy with this change is a fuckin' idiot at best.


You're completely wrong.

Diaz isn't "the ******* man" he's a poor excuse for a professional athlete.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

joey.jupiter said:


> Diaz is the ******* man though, this match should be happening and anyone who is happy with this change is a fuckin' idiot at best.


Spoken like a true 3rd grader...well on his own way to a lifestyle of thuggery.

I'm sorry you're dissappointed, but in the long run this is good for the UFC.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> It's a deserving punishment to Mr. "Pay me."
> 
> Actually, feed Diaz to Fitch. F' em.


Oh man, I'd love that.

Plus, that's one way the UFC could recuperate some of this lost money. 
People can pay to see Diaz, and watch Fitch destroy him* :thumb02:

*still 'reserving judgment on Diaz' 'til we hear from him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT!! What is wrong with Nick Diaz!

I wanted to see that fight so bad, Carlos is going to get wrestlefucked.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

For fucks sake man, ****. I was so pumped up for this fight words can't describe.

Stop with the "Nick is scared of GSP" crap, Diaz isn't scared to fight any man. Dropping your hands in front of a striker like Paul Daley and calling him a bitch at the same time quite clearly shows that.

He's obviously got deep social anxiety issues and dreads these huge media events. Get well Nick.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I like Condit, but I fear he's about to get beat up pretty bad.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As for the Condit replacement, I'm a big fan of Condit and he and Nick share similar fighting styles, but he isn't quite Nick Diaz.

Everything Carlos does, Nick does better. Better striking and better BJJ.

I really wanted to see Diaz give GSP the middle finger at the weigh ins and for him to start calling him bitch during the fight.

I'm so pissed about all of this. This was my most hyped up fight of the year.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Nick Diaz = Ricky Williams. Someone needs to hook Nick up with the therapist that helped Ricky.


Btw the only thing interesting to me about the GSP/Condit fight is who's corner will Greg Jackson be in, and if he goes with Condit, how will that effect GSP's mindset?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> As for the Condit replacement, I'm a big fan of Condit and he and Nick share similar fighting styles, but he isn't quite Nick Diaz.
> 
> Everything Carlos does, Nick does better. Better striking and better BJJ.
> 
> ...


Really

I think Condit has much better wrestling, while Diaz has slightly better BJJ. Diaz is the better boxer but Condit is the better puncher.

It's a good fight, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## R3353 (Aug 10, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! WHY!!!!!!!

We just lost two awesome fights and now we get to see Condit lay on his back for 99.9999999% of the fight that will go to a decision. Diaz is not scared of any man he is just a bit of an idiot. I really thought Diaz cold win that fight as well.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

After thinking about it, I really hope this change has a domino effect, and new match-ups are made.

What I want is:

GSP-Condit
Penn-McDonald
Ebersole-Hughes

Screw Koscheck. Maybe Koscheck-Sanchez? He has to wait I guess.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> As for the Condit replacement, I'm a big fan of Condit and he and Nick share similar fighting styles, but he isn't quite Nick Diaz.
> 
> Everything Carlos does, Nick does better. Better striking and better BJJ.
> 
> ...


I'd give Condit a bit more respect. He is a better wrestler than Diaz IMO, fantastic off his back and is the better creative striker. Sudden kicks and punches, creativity, that's what you need to do to catch GSP. Alves and many more have proved that being a good striker isn't enough, you need some unpredictability which Condit has.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> Nick Diaz = Ricky Williams. Someone needs to hook Nick up with the therapist that helped Ricky.


Because therapy helped Rick Williams so much....


On a serious note though, is Dana pissed enough to cut Nick?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I'd give Condit a bit more respect. He is a better wrestler than Diaz IMO, fantastic off his back and is the better creative striker. Sudden kicks and punches, creativity, that's what you need to do to catch GSP. Alves and many more have proved that being a good striker isn't enough, you need some unpredictability which Condit has.


This, Condit is excellent off his back, and he has better wrestling than Diaz, this is a much better and overall more exciting fight.

To hell with Diaz, who needs him when you have Carlos Condit.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

In my opinion this is a much more dangerous fight for GSP, what makes this fight more interesting for me is that 2 guys from the same camp fighting. 

I will hold off on any comments about Diaz until we find out what happened to him, I'm interested to see what Diaz fans have to say about this though.

Regardless of what anyone says about the guy, he is a good fighter and would have for sure sold this fight well with his intense personality. What he would have been able to put up though would have been the question.

Good call by Dana though, it is hardly personal when a fighter just no shows promotions, especially if the opponenet is doing the same thing.

GSP needs to lay off with the snarky comments. I know he is probably upset and all, but without any facts, kind of hard to pass judgement.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Because therapy helped Rick Williams so much....
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, is Dana pissed enough to cut Nick?


He made it back to the NFL and had a 2 or 3 really good years in Miami.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

log said:


> In my opinion this is a much more dangerous fight for GSP, what makes this fight more interesting for me is that 2 guys from the same camp fighting.
> 
> I will hold off on any comments about Diaz until we find out what happened to him, I'm interested to see what Diaz fans have to say about this though.
> 
> ...


I actually like GSP showing a little personality.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

log said:


> In my opinion this is a much more dangerous fight for GSP, what makes this fight more interesting for me is that 2 guys from the same camp fighting.
> 
> I will hold off on any comments about Diaz until we find out what happened to him, I'm interested to see what Diaz fans have to say about this though.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why the fight was pulled just because Diaz doesn't show, everyone knows he's one of the few guys left for GSP at WW and everyone knows he does this shit. It's not like he just won't show on fight night.



leifdawg said:


> I actually like GSP showing a little personality.


Yeah maybe he'll get back to pre-Serra GSP and actually start fighting again, it would be nice after all this "I'm a martial artist" and "I'm so sorry guys, I tried my best to finish" after he jabbed a guy for five rounds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diaz would knock Condit out within two rounds. Condit's varied striking is no match for Nick hands and pressure boxing.

He'd eventually have Condit pinned against the cage eating body/head combinations until he falls over and the referee dives in.

People let their personal bias of fighters cloud their judgement too much in this sport. Just for a second, forget about Nick's douchebag behaviour and forget about Carlos Condit coming across as quite a nice person, just assess their skills. Too many fans get caught up in the drama of each fighter's personality and form biased opinions on them.

Condit might have a slight edge in the wrestling department, but it's nothing major. A strong breeze is enough to put Carlos on his ass, same with Nick. They both share glaring weaknesses in the wrestling department, they're both very similar fighter's over all.

But because Condit is a nice guy and Diaz is the baddie, people convince themselves that Condit is the better fighter. He isn't.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't understand why the fight was pulled just because Diaz doesn't show, everyone knows he's one of the few guys left for GSP at WW and everyone knows he does this shit. *It's not like he just won't show on fight night*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah maybe he'll get back to pre-Serra GSP and actually start fighting again, it would be nice after all this "I'm a martial artist" and "I'm so sorry guys, I tried my best to finish" after he jabbed a guy for five rounds.


Who knows. He said he'd be in the 2 pressers as well, didn't show up. You can't really take chances like this on a stage this big. The fact that Diaz is nowhere to be seen or heard, sneaks out of his own house to avoid the situation etc. doesn't help either.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz would knock Condit out within two rounds. Condit's varied striking is no match for Nick hands and pressure boxing.
> 
> He'd eventually have Condit pinned against the cage eating body/head combinations until he falls over and the referee dives in.
> 
> ...


 A sick sweep on a guy with good top control and a flying knee later, people forget that Nick Diaz is actually better off his back and better and striking.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz would knock Condit out within two rounds. Condit's varied striking is no match for Nick hands and pressure boxing.
> 
> He'd eventually have Condit pinned against the cage eating body/head combinations until he falls over and the referee dives in.
> 
> ...


No people think Condit's a better fighter because he's beat better fighters, Condit would maul Diaz straight up, he isn't KJ Noons or Frank Shamrock.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Who knows. He said he'd be in the 2 pressers as well, didn't show up. You can't really take chances like this on a stage this big. The fact that Diaz is nowhere to be seen or heard, sneaks out of his own house to avoid the situation etc. doesn't help either.


I agree, if Diaz was at least talking to the UFC or at least Caesar, I think Dana would have been more lenient. But the fact that he is just MIA is just really off putting.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's only one thing I can think of and that's probably $$$. The biggest career suicide in my opinion. 

1.) Fight in the biggest organization.
2.) Fighting for the WW belt. 

Boggles my mind...really does.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No people think Condit's a better fighter because he's beat better fighters, Condit would maul Diaz straight up, he isn't KJ Noons or Frank Shamrock.


Diaz has better striking and better BJJ...how is Condit going to beat him?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the article from the UFC site.

A wild week for the Ultimate Fighting Championship just got wilder on Wednesday afternoon, as UFC President Dana White revealed in a Las Vegas press conference that the man challenging for UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre’s title on October 29th in Las Vegas won’t be Strikeforce 170-pound king Nick Diaz, but “The Natural Born Killer,” Carlos Condit.

The shocking news came after Diaz no-showed a press conference in Toronto Tuesday and did the same thing in Vegas. After not returning subsequent phone calls, White decided to pull the Stockton, California native from the main event of UFC 137.

“I’ve had my reservations about Nick Diaz for some time,” said White. “All I asked the kid to do was play the game this much (holding fingers slightly apart). I need you to do certain things. You have to show up to the press conference, you have to promote this fight. He looked at me and said he would, and he lied to me. I’ve promoted over 1600 fights and this has never happened once. I'd rather pull the fight now than risk him not showing up on the night of the fight. This blows my mind.”

“Nick Diaz has lost his chance at the welterweight championship, and Carlos Condit gets it. This kid absolutely deserves it.”

Not hesitating to step into Diaz’ place is another worthy challenger in Condit, a former WEC welterweight champion who has hit his stride in the UFC, winning four in a row. Included are three consecutive knockouts of Rory MacDonald, Dan Hardy, and Dong Hyun Kim. The 27-year old from Albuquerque was already in camp preparing for a UFC 137 bout with BJ Penn when the call came to replace Diaz.

Montreal’s St-Pierre, unbeaten in nine fights since 2007, has barely lost a round in that time frame, defeating Penn, Matt Hughes, Matt Serra, Josh Koscheck, Jon Fitch, Thiago Alves, Dan Hardy, and Jake Shields. Now he will prepare to turn back the challenge of Condit on October 29th.

“When I went to Toronto and he didn’t make it, I didn’t judge it right away,” said St-Pierre. “I thought something bad happened. Then I talked to some people and it’s a lack of professionalism. There are three partners to promote a fight – the UFC, me, and Nick Diaz. I showed up to do my job and Nick Diaz didn’t, and there are consequences. I would have never done something like that.”

Wednesday's news came on the heels of a week in which the UFC announced plans for the organization's return to Japan in 2012, the signing of Alistair Overeem, an Overeem-Brock Lesnar bout in December, a Ben Henderson-Clay Guida November bout, and replaced the injured Diego Sanchez with Josh Koscheck in the UFC 135 main event on September 24th.

There was no news yet on Diaz' future in the organization or on a new opponent for Penn.

http://www.ufc.ca/news/ufc-137-st-pierre-vs-condit-press-event


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz would knock Condit out within two rounds. Condit's varied striking is no match for Nick hands and pressure boxing.
> 
> He'd eventually have Condit pinned against the cage eating body/head combinations until he falls over and the referee dives in.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should take a look in the mirror before accusing others of having strong bias for certain fighters. Perhaps your man crush on Diaz and hatred for GSP is clouding your judgement. 

Who am I kidding, you're the most objective poster on here..........


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> Diaz has better striking and better BJJ...how is Condit going to beat him?


How exactly does Diaz have better striking? Because he got Scott Smith against the cage and beat his ribs to death?

Diaz couldn't finish Noons in five, he sure as hell wouldn't finish Condit in three.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Randomhero FTW said:


> Maybe you should take a look in the mirror before accusing others of having strong bias for certain fighters. Perhaps your man crush on Diaz and hatred for GSP is clouding your judgement.
> 
> Who am I kidding, you're the most objective poster on here..........


I don't have a man crush on Nick Diaz and I don't hate GSP, which is why in almost all of my Diaz/GSP pre fight posts I always mentioned how I had GSP winning the fight, but also said I would be heavily rooting and cheering on Nick Diaz.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I mean it's possible that Diaz could knock Condit out, but more likely Condit would take Diaz down and it would be like Miller/Olivera a BJJ scramble.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No people think Condit's a better fighter because he's beat better fighters, Condit would maul Diaz straight up, he isn't KJ Noons or Frank Shamrock.


Your hatred for Diaz is almost identical to your hatred for Rampage. You try to diminish their skill set's because you get caught up in the drama of the fighter's personalities and root for the good guys and hate on the bad guys.

WWE/MMA cross over fan by any chance? All the signs are there.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You're completely wrong.
> 
> Diaz isn't "the ******* man" he's a poor excuse for a professional athlete.


yeah the guy who runs triathlons for fun, one of the best BJJ guys in the business, one of the top strikers certainly in his division and the man with phenomenal cardio is a poor excuse for an athlete i'm sure.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Your hatred for Diaz is almost identical to your hatred for Rampage. You try to diminish their skillset because you get caught up in the drama of the fighter's personalities and *root for the good guys and hate on the bad guys.
> *
> WWE/MMA cross over fan by any chance? All the signs are there.


lmao, okay, Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, Cyborg, and KJ Noons are CLEARLY top flight competition.

I give Rampage props, I've always said he's top five, but I do believe he's one dimensional and I don't like the way he acts, and I'm not a fan, excuse me for not condoning bullying or thuggish acts.

And yes, I used to be a big fan of wrestling, and got into MMA following Brock's arrival, but what does that have to do with anything? How does that make me any less of a fan than you? Because I don't condone Rampage bullying reporters or Diaz flipping off people are press conferences?



> yeah the guy who runs triathlons for fun, one of the best BJJ guys in the business, one of the top strikers certainly in his division and the man with phenomenal cardio is a poor excuse for an athlete i'm sure.


He's also the guy that lied to his employer's face, and broke his promises and now nobody can find him, as far as being a *professional* Nick Diaz is at the bottom of the list, today just proved it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't mind Rampage bullying reporters...it's the humping that gives me pause.

and LL wasn't saying Diaz is a poor athlete just not a professional one.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> lmao, okay, Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, Cyborg, and KJ Noons are CLEARLY top flight competition.
> 
> I give Rampage props, I've always said he's top five, but I do believe he's one dimensional and I don't like the way he acts, and I'm not a fan, excuse me for not condoning bullying or thuggish acts.
> 
> ...


Where did I say any thing about you being less of a fan than me? Stop trying to put words in my mouth.

I said that you get too caught up in the drama of fighter's personalities and this affects your judgement of their actual skill sets. The fact of the matter is you don't know Nick Diaz, you don't know Rampage Jackson, you're judging them solely from a bunch of interviews and a bunch of edited footage on a reality TV show and you're letting that get in the way of objectively assessing their actual skills.

WWE is all drama, drama, drama. The fans like rooting for the baddies and cheering for the goodies, they get attached to the wrestler's personalities. It seems to be the same for you with MMA.

And why the hell do you keep conveniently leaving out the first round KO of Paul Daley when ever you mentioned Nick's resume? Your posts in general reek of personal hatred for the guy.

You finally gave Rampage some minor props when I practically had to force it out of you.....


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How exactly does Diaz have better striking? Because he got Scott Smith against the cage and beat his ribs to death?
> 
> Diaz couldn't finish Noons in five, he sure as hell wouldn't finish Condit in three.


Noons is a pro boxer and that was basically a boxing match. He's also part Hawaiian, so you know he's got a hard head.:thumb02:

How bout KO'ing Daley or Marius Žaromskis.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Noons is a pro boxer and that was basically a boxing match. He's also part Hawaiian, so you know he's got a hard head.:thumb02:
> 
> How bout KO'ing Daley or Marius Žaromskis.


"Daley win was a fluke, Diaz almost got knocked out himself, the ref could have easily stopped it. Paul Daley's striking is over rated any ways....."

BEFORE Daley Nick Diaz: "Nick absolutely has to take this fight to the ground, he stands no chance standing and banging with a striker of Daley's calibre".

The general consensus of most MMA fans. People just hate hate hate on Diaz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Daley's a good solid fighter, that's why I leave it out, because it was a solid win and I won't discredit him for it but Daley isn't the Champ and was never going to be the Champ, that's why I never rated Diaz as high as others.

I think Diaz is a top ten fighter granted in the 8-10 range, but I didn't think he should have fought GSP, and I don't think he's better than Condit.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Daley's a good solid fighter, that's why I leave it out, because it was a solid win and I won't discredit him for it but Daley isn't the Champ and was never going to be the Champ, that's why I never rated Diaz as high as others.
> 
> I think Diaz is a top ten fighter granted in the 8-10 range, but I didn't think he should have fought GSP, and I don't think he's better than Condit.


Who has Condit beat that is going to be the champ of a division with GSP in it?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

leifdawg said:


> Who has Condit beat that is going to be the champ of a division with GSP in it?


Same question goes for Diaz.

Condit's beat Jake Ellenberger, Rory MacDonald, Dan Hardy, and Stun-Gun.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Daley's a good solid fighter, that's why I leave it out, because it was a solid win and I won't discredit him for it but Daley isn't the Champ and was never going to be the Champ, that's why I never rated Diaz as high as others.
> 
> I think Diaz is a top ten fighter granted in the 8-10 range, but I didn't think he should have fought GSP, and I don't think he's better than Condit.


Do you just look at wins and losses and fighter's records and just ignore what actually happens in the fight.

Paul Daley is one of the best if not touted as THE BEST striker in the WW division. Nick Diaz walks up to him, drops his hands and start's calling him a bitch. He gets clocked a couple of times, gets back up and continues to taunt him and then proceeds to beat him senseless at the end of the round.

That's an extremely impressive win and performance in my eyes. Josh Koscheck wouldn't ever have the balls to stand and trade like that with Paul Daley. GSP wouldn't even stand and exchange with Dan fecking Hardy for more than 30 seconds a round....

The fact is, Nick knocked out one of the most premier strikers in MMA in the opening round. He has some of the best boxing in the division (just because it's unorthodox doesn't mean it sucks), he has outstanding combinations. On top of that he has a great BJJ game, especially from his back and just has that raw, fighting ability. Fighting runs in this guy's blood, he was born for it.

Condit is an inferior striker and an inferior BJJ player.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Do you just look at wins and losses and fighter's records and just ignore what actually happens in the fight.
> 
> Paul Daley is one of the best if not touted as THE BEST striker in the WW division. Nick Diaz walks up to him, drops his hands and start's calling him a bitch. He gets clocked a couple of times, gets back up and continues to taunt him and then proceeds to beat him senseless at the end of the round.
> 
> ...


And?

Yeah it was a good win, he knocked Daley out which is pretty impressive, I'll give him that. Koscheck couldn't do it, Diaz did. Diaz is a top ten fighter, I know it, I believe it. Good for him

But Paul Daley isn't the entire 170lb division, just because he knocked one guy out doesn't mean he'll knock the entire division out. Diaz is solid, Condit is solid, but I just believe that Condit is better, can you not accept that I don't share the same opinion as you?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

This just wraps up one crazy ass week of news in the UFC...what's next?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Just saw this, not much to say other than "lollllllllll". Diaz gets his one shot at a big money fight and blows it because he is a retard. I guess the silver lining is it saves him getting utterly dominated by GSP. On the other hand now he'll just lose to whatever other top 10 WW they match him up against unless they decide to throw him an easy fight.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Man this Sucks!!! I really Condit, but He isn't going to give GSP a good fight!! He basica;;y got smashed by Rry McDonald before, McDonald even had a real training camp with team Jackson. I can't imagine what GSP and his cardio and pace will do to him. I can't think of anywhere Carlos has AN ADVANTAGE.

At least with Diaz we didn't know how good he really was?? Many thought he had a striking advantage, and BJJ advantage with his long legs etc...

Plus I wanted to hear Nick Yeall 209!! Gsp 209 B%itch!!! I would of loved to see the look on GSP's FACE WHEN HE WONDERED WHAT WAS WRONG WITH HIM!!!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I mentioned in another thread I don't buy many PPVs but this was one I was excited about. I really wanted to see how GSP responded to the pace Diaz would set. I am not as excited about Condit, so I probably won't buy it now. 

Piss and moan about not be respected and getting paid and when you finally get what you want, just piss it away. What an idiot. :doh01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheNinja said:


> Man this Sucks!!! I really Condit, but He isn't going to give GSP a good fight!! He basica;;y got smashed by Rry McDonald before, McDonald even had a real training camp with team Jackson. I can't imagine what GSP and his cardio and pace will do to him. I can't think of anywhere Carlos has AN ADVANTAGE.
> 
> At least with Diaz we didn't know how good he really was?? Many thought he had a striking advantage, and BJJ advantage with his long legs etc...
> 
> Plus I wanted to hear Nick Yeall 209!! Gsp 209 B%itch!!! I would of loved to see the look on GSP's FACE WHEN HE WONDERED WHAT WAS WRONG WITH HIM!!!


First off, that was a competitive fight throughout that Rory definitely got the worst of, Condition was hardly "smashed". Rory was the one with the "smashed" face.

Secondly Rory is and has always trained at Tri-Star, not Jackson's.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

This is bs and imo just a way for dana white to protect GSP, I cant believe this crap


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

M_D said:


> This is bs and imo just a way for dana white to protect GSP, I cant believe this crap


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

vandalian said:


>


and these are the post that still make me want a middle finger emote on the forum lol :thumb02:

damn i really wanted to see diaz vs gsp, was gunna win so much money on diaz


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

M_D said:


> and these are the post that still make me want a middle finger emote on the forum :thumb02:
> 
> damn i really wanted to see diaz vs gsp, was gunna win so much money on diaz


Well come on, dude, how can you say that? Protecting GSP? Dude has had arguably the highest calibre of competition of any UFC champion, past or present.

Diaz did this to himself.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Well come on, dude, how can you say that? Protecting GSP? Dude has had arguably the highest calibre of competition of any UFC champion, past or present.
> 
> Diaz did this to himself.


oh should of explained my post lol

They give gsp fighters that are great at striking or great and bjj 

GSP is so good and wrestling he can always dictate where the fight goes so if he fights a guy with great striking he can take it down on the mat, if they are good at striking he keeps it standing 

all the people that gsp faced that were good on the ground wre all defence fighters on their back

Diaz was the first fighter that gsp was going to face that is good no matter where the fight would have gone which i something GSP has been protected from IMO 

now was he protected intentionally ehh... it honestly could be that there is not many fighters in that division that fit the bill, either way GSP was gunna have allot of trouble with Diaz, and now this new fight is gunna be all gsp again like every other one of his fights


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> oh should of explained my post lol
> 
> They give gsp fighters that are great at striking or great and bjj
> 
> ...


As I posted in another thread about this issue, your view is skewed, lets look at facts:



> I completely disagree, especially when you compare the level of talent. Diaz has gone to 9 decisions over a 32 fight career, in that same time Condit has only had 3 decisions. Lets compare their wins as well:
> 
> Fighter: Wins via KO/TKO/Stoppage Wins via Sub
> Condit-------------12-----------------16
> ...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> As I posted in another thread about this issue, your view is skewed, lets look at facts:


nope not skewed, how many f those subs were from the bottom against people with gsp style skills on the ground

also diaz's guard is way more active


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

M_D said:


> nope not skewed, how many f those subs were from the bottom against people with gsp style skills on the ground
> 
> also diaz's guard is way more active


Really, do we want to start comparing competition? A guy who was fighting LW and dried up has-beens compared to a UFC fighter? I understand, nothing I can say will change your mind so I won't waste either of our time.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

M_D said:


> oh should of explained my post lol
> 
> They give gsp fighters that are great at striking or great and bjj
> 
> ...


And I should explain mine. The WHA thing was more _WHA?_ than _WAH_. So I wasn't saying you were crying. That would have been funny and all, but it's not so much my style.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> First off, that was a competitive fight throughout that Rory definitely got the worst of, Condition was hardly "smashed". Rory was the one with the "smashed" face.
> 
> Secondly Rory is and has always trained at Tri-Star, not Jackson's.


That's cool..But Condit got his ass handed too him in the first two rounds by a 20 year yr old Kid..Rory just Gassed out in the third ..Watch the fight again, i've seen 4 times in the last month. It was also a bad stopppage, I mean reallly 7 seconds left.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

guycanada said:


> maybe this will teach the other degenerates who were applauding Diaz for being a no-show in toronto, and calling him a "THUG"
> 
> There are always consequences in life, DIaz just learned a big one.
> 
> CHUMP!


Most of us already have Dads but thanks dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

M_D said:


> oh should of explained my post lol
> 
> They give gsp fighters that are great at striking or great and bjj
> 
> ...


So the only guy to beat GSP is GSP.

The thing with Diaz though was that this title fight was a gift. He would not have earned his title shot going through the UFC ranks. At some point someone was going to take him down, lye on top of him and get the decision. People claim guys like Lombard and Fedor fight cans but look at the guys Diaz has fought...when was the last time he fought a wrestler? Sherk in 06?

As for GSP ducking fighters :confused02: he's fighting guys in his division, the division below him and above him guys coming in from other companies.... who's left? Anderson Silva I could name ten guys that he could fight for the title and give him trouble, some in the UFC some at 205 that can make the cut, some in other organizations. You can't do that with GSP, it's Diaz, Condit, and then....Ellenberger, Macdonald, Johnson, Story....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> This just wraps up one crazy ass week of news in the UFC...what's next?


Well it's only Thursday.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Personally I don't see the big problem. As a fan I couldn't give a f*ck if a fighter misses some press conferences. I am not a fan cause of press conferences. I'm a fan cause of the fights...


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I personally prefer Condit vs GSP, i would of enjoyed diaz v GSP however for me as a fan im getting the fight i want.
I dont believe Diaz had any intention of catching a flight i believe that youtube video was him trying to make excuses as he knows he has pissed off Zuffa.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And?
> 
> Yeah it was a good win, he knocked Daley out which is pretty impressive, I'll give him that. Koscheck couldn't do it, Diaz did. Diaz is a top ten fighter, I know it, I believe it. Good for him
> 
> But Paul Daley isn't the entire 170lb division, just because he knocked one guy out doesn't mean he'll knock the entire division out. Diaz is solid, Condit is solid, but I just believe that Condit is better, can you not accept that I don't share the same opinion as you?


people are going on about it b/c you're ignoring the merits that Diaz had that earned him this match, merits that outweighed Condit's, both as a fighter and in fighting. you even acknowledge this then ignore it. Condit is a good choice, but only way after Diaz. Diaz earned this fight b/c he showed amazing skill, time and time again, went on a 10+ winning streak as Welterweight champion and made fools out of doubters (like people who spoke about Diaz having to ground Daley). This was a super fight b/c it was champion vs champion. it's a fight people wanted to see. 

anyway Diaz has Penn now, so once Diaz beats Penn (no reason to think he wont, but it'll be very close i'm sure), i think we'll see Diaz vs GSP later. Condits wont go out there all guns blazing like Diaz would so we're going to see what we always see and that's a fairly easy GSP win.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't believe people really think Condit has the better shot against GSP....look, Condit has great bottom game, so does Diaz. Here's the thing, their style on the bottom is completely different, Carlos uses his guard to sweep and get back up, Nick uses his to sub and finish guys.

I don't doubt Condit will get up a few times, the problem is his TDD is just as bad as Nicks, so he'll just get taken down and taken down.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lads, lads, please... there's no reason we can't have BOTH fights!

Diaz is more than assured a title shot after he defeats BJ. It's win-win!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't believe people really think Condit has the better shot against GSP....look, Condit has great bottom game, so does Diaz. Here's the thing, their style on the bottom is completely different, Carlos uses his guard to sweep and get back up, Nick uses his to sub and finish guys.
> 
> I don't doubt Condit will get up a few times, the problem is his TDD is just as bad as Nicks, so he'll just get taken down and taken down.


I agree with what you said here, the thing is I give Diaz about a 1 - 5% chance of submitting GSP off his back so the odds are basicly the same in the grappling part.
I do however give Condit a better chance standing than Diaz.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't believe people really think Condit has the better shot against GSP....look, Condit has great bottom game, so does Diaz. Here's the thing, their style on the bottom is completely different, Carlos uses his guard to sweep and get back up, Nick uses his to sub and finish guys.
> 
> I don't doubt Condit will get up a few times, the problem is his TDD is just as bad as Nicks, so he'll just get taken down and taken down.


Their records say the exact opposite. Nick has 6 sub wins, Condit has 16.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This sucks. Condit vs. BJ would've been a war. Now Condit's talent is gonna be wasted due to GSP's hugging fetish.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Whatever the outcome I'm just hoping Condit can push the pace enough to put some life back into GSP.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MikeHawk said:


> This sucks. Condit vs. BJ would've been a war. Now Condit's talent is gonna be wasted due to GSP's *hugging fetish*.


While I do not 100% agree with your post, reading the statement hugging fetish made me seriously laugh.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Their records say the exact opposite. Nick has 6 sub wins, Condit has 16.


Stats are just numbers, how many of those were off his back? The last time he even subbed a guy was 2008 and it was guillotine. I don't remember the armbar on Larsen so if that was off his back it's his most recent from the bottom and it was in 07. The next one after that is Frank Trigg in 06.....Diaz however has two in the last year, both from his back.

So check out the numbers next time instead of just saying oh one guy has more submission therefore he has the better chance. 

Ready for this one, Alistair Overeem has FIVE more subs than KOs. So I guess according to those pure stats and numbers he's a beast off his back.....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's more 16-17 as two of those subs where tapping to strikes. Also four of those subs where Kimura's and Keylocks which are basically just power moves. He did get a triangle once which I kind of want to see.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Stats are just numbers, how many of those were off his back? The last time he even subbed a guy was 2008 and it was guillotine. I don't remember the armbar on Larsen so if that was off his back it's his most recent from the bottom and it was in 07. The next one after that is Frank Trigg in 06.....Diaz however has two in the last year, both from his back.
> 
> So check out the numbers next time instead of just saying oh one guy has more submission therefore he has the better chance.
> 
> Ready for this one, Alistair Overeem has FIVE more subs than KOs. So I guess according to those pure stats and numbers he's a beast off his back.....


Honestly, I don't think either of them has the ability to submit GSP from the gaurd or from the back or anywhere. Matt Hughes is the only one to do it and he had 20 submissions in his career, I can't think of anyone else with a record like that. And even then St. Pierre came back and submitted him! 

I'd say condit has a better chance because he'd either try to sweep, or scramble to get out from under GSP, while Nick usually seems consent to try to stay there and work submissions from guard, which, I don't believe, would work on GSP at all.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> It's more 16-17 as two of those subs where tapping to strikes. Also four of those subs where Kimura's and Keylocks which are basically just power moves. He did get a triangle once which I kind of want to see.


Exactly my point......if you just look at the numbers they can be drastically skewed.....hence why I mentioned it when someone said Carlos has more subs than Diaz.


----------



## SportsnetJoe (Oct 21, 2011)

*penn diaz and ufc 137 predictions*

I think Penn has the edge in speed and striking and should take Diaz...my partner and I pick all the main card fights from ufc 137 right here as well


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asz3aHuxVSI


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SportsnetJoe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asz3aHuxVSI


You need to post other stuff than that link mate - Spamming the same link in several threads constitutes advertising, which results in a 365 day ban


----------



## SportsnetJoe (Oct 21, 2011)

*Wanst aware of that...*

just thought it was relevant to the discussion...just predictions on diaz penn and the other fights from ufc 137


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would you bring up an old thread when there's already discussions about it on the first page?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

SportsnetJoe said:


> just thought it was relevant to the discussion...just predictions on diaz penn and the other fights from ufc 137


I understand that and I appreciate you wanting to contribute - but posting the same link in several threads can easily be misunderstood by the staff 

And BTW if you want the video embedded in here instead of posting a link, try *this* guide.

And welcome aboard mate


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SportsnetJoe said:


> just thought it was relevant to the discussion...just predictions on diaz penn and the other fights from ufc 137


In the future, don't post the link in multiple threads, and Embed it rather than posting the link. Insert the video code into youtube tags ([youtube ] <-- without the space ) 

The video code is the bolded...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*asz3aHuxVSI
*
This rule is mainly in place because a lot of people spam links only to get hits on their own stuff, and don't contribute to the forum.

I personally love prediction videos, so if you want to embed (and post the full link) then that's great also  Just make sure it's not spammed around the forum in multiple threads. Make your own thread if you wish, with the title mentioning it's a prediction video. Welcome to the forum, enjoy your stay.


----------

